# And the winners are....



## dvsDave (Jun 9, 2003)

This winner of the 2003 Tony Awards Best Lighting Design is 
<table width="500" border="0" cellspacing="1" cellpadding="1"><tr><td>
</td><td>La Bohème


Nigel Levings</td></tr></table>

And the winner of the ControlBooth voting is...
<table width="500" border="0" cellspacing="1" cellpadding="1"><tr><td>
</td><td>Movin' Out


Donald Holder</td></tr></table>


----------

